# Sore breasts a week before period?



## AngelofTroy

I'm on day 22 of my first month not on the bc pill in a long time, I know it's probably normal and the pill has been masking it but my breasts are really sore! I have had breaks from the pill in the past and never had this, and I don't remember it before bc either. It's a totally new feeling for me. 

We're WTT so have been using condoms, so pg is unlikely. 

Do other people get this? Prob TMI but I had to bat the OH away from my breasts during sex last night whereas normally I'd love it!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I always start getting sore breasts a week before AF. It's the first physical sign for me that she's on her way!


----------



## Becwantsababy

I came off my pill in June and noticed for the first time last month that my boobs were sore. I had read on here that is is very common so I didn't worry about it. I am learning so much about my body since coming on here and since stopping bc, I finally feel like a grown up!!


----------



## comotion89

I came off the pill in June and always had sore breats for 2 weeks before m period, and I so the same lol that area is a no go!!! but yea Sorw puppies are my sign that the af is normally on her way, ho they have gone Sore n she hasn't shown either


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I usually get it just for one day, about 3-4 days before AF. Never had it on the pill & don't remember it before I started the pill!


----------

